# Stomping?



## lilnaugrim (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey friends!

I have a new bunny (first to own) and he's so far a good bun. Not too destructive, doesn't poop scent or spray, doesn't chew on everything. But the issue at the moment is just his stomping.

Obviously he's letting me know that something spooked him or he's not pleased with whatever is happening. He usually doesn't do it unless something has scared him at night. I usually put him in his cage (a big 4 foot by 1.5-ish) at night so he can settle and not get into mischief. Well, something spooked him last night I think because I woke up to his thumping. I didn't get up to see but perhaps it was a mouse or something?

Anyway, the question is, should I place a towel/blanket over his cage at night with like, one end open towards the litter box? Think this would help him be more comfortable? Maybe a hide in his cage at night? Like a box or something he could snuggle in.

I don't mind his thumping but my mom sure does one floor below us.
I also plan to use a fleece lining on his cage and likely stuff it with something (perhaps hay so it's edible if he rips it open, I was thinking polyfill but I don't want it to be toxic to him. I can make it zipper open so I can change the inside, that's not a problem) so that he's got some cushion to the bottom and maybe dampen his stomping? It's a flat bottom cage, not wire or anything, it's just loud since it's on my linoleum floor and whatnot. He's not fond of bedding; he usually pushes it all in one corner and ignores it. I've tried different levels of bedding as well but he doesn't like it. I do have a good size of fleece in there for him right now and he likes to sit on that.

So any opinions, advice, or facts are all welcome! If there's no real solution as well, that's okay!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 29, 2017)

The thumping is to warn other bunnies of danger. It is likely something he is hearing that is startling him. He's not a bird it's not like a passing light is startling him. It won't do any good to cover him but insulating under his cage with fleece like you suggested would probably be a good thing.


----------



## Aki (Sep 29, 2017)

I've slept with the rabbits in my room for 5 years. I was putting them in their cage for the night because if I didn't they spent the night jumping on my bed, which was dangerous and made it hard to sleep ^^'. I found putting a piece of cloth (an old curtain or tablecloth) helped them to settle down, probably because 1) it made the inside of the cage darker 2) they knew that once the cloth was there it was time to go to bed and that's it. I've always given the vegetables when I closed the cage too, because it kept them occupied for about an hour and once they had eaten, they were feeling sleepy and generally didn't bother me until morning.
Some rabbits stomp more than others. My bucks always stomped more than the does. The cause could be anything - at the time I was living in Paris over an underground station and he stomped pretty often. My current buck stomps a lot less now that we live in a house. Once they begin stomping, there is nothing you can do to stop it. I'm not even sure the rabbit can control it. So putting something under the cage for the noise might be a good idea.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Sep 29, 2017)

Colorguarder08 said:


> The thumping is to warn other bunnies of danger. It is likely something he is hearing that is startling him. He's not a bird it's not like a passing light is startling him. It won't do any good to cover him but insulating under his cage with fleece like you suggested would probably be a good thing.


 
Yep makes sense.
But covering the cage would likely make him feel safer though as well, no? Making it darker to be less stressed. We do this for fish and reptiles as well; darkness = calmness for the most part, or at least less stressed. I suppose I could try it to see what happens as well. If it doesn't help that I can just stop, no worries there.

But yes, definitely doing the fleece thing!



Aki said:


> I've slept with the rabbits in my room for 5 years. I was putting them in their cage for the night because if I didn't they spent the night jumping on my bed, which was dangerous and made it hard to sleep ^^'. I found putting a piece of cloth (an old curtain or tablecloth) helped them to settle down, probably because 1) it made the inside of the cage darker 2) they knew that once the cloth was there it was time to go to bed and that's it. I've always given the vegetables when I closed the cage too, because it kept them occupied for about an hour and once they had eaten, they were feeling sleepy and generally didn't bother me until morning.
> Some rabbits stomp more than others. My bucks always stomped more than the does. The cause could be anything - at the time I was living in Paris over an underground station and he stomped pretty often. My current buck stomps a lot less now that we live in a house. Once they begin stomping, there is nothing you can do to stop it. I'm not even sure the rabbit can control it. So putting something under the cage for the noise might be a good idea.


 
Yeah, we live in a house in the middle of the woods so no traffic or anything to startle him. Just the occasional mouse or owl hooting outside. I assume he heard or saw a mouse and it started his thumping.

Rabbits like routine as well then? I assume most animals do; just conditioning them to associate cover with sleepy time. 

Good tip about the veggies. He scarfs those down so I doubt it'd keep him occupied for long lol. I could give him a whole head of lettuce for example and he'd likely finish that off in ten minutes if I allowed it >.< but this topic is for another thread I have planned ^_^

Thanks guys!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 29, 2017)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yep makes sense.
> But covering the cage would likely make him feel safer though as well, no? Making it darker to be less stressed. We do this for fish and reptiles as well; darkness = calmness for the most part, or at least less stressed. I suppose I could try it to see what happens as well. If it doesn't help that I can just stop, no worries there.
> 
> But yes, definitely doing the fleece thing!


 
I honestly don't see how it would help as they will still here the noise but won't be able to see where it's coming from. I know a lot of people in the bird community recommend covering the cage of a bird because they will start thrashing around the cage if something wakes them up and that something can be anything from a car passing by to a sneeze or even someone getting up and moving. I have found they actually thrash around more and attain more injuries because it takes them longer to calm down since they can't see anything. While the thrashing around is not an issue with bunnies I still think it would take longer for them to calm down since they wouldn't be able to see.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Sep 29, 2017)

Colorguarder08 said:


> I honestly don't see how it would help as they will still here the noise but won't be able to see where it's coming from. I know a lot of people in the bird community recommend covering the cage of a bird because they will start thrashing around the cage if something wakes them up and that something can be anything from a car passing by to a sneeze or even someone getting up and moving. I have found they actually thrash around more and attain more injuries because it takes them longer to calm down since they can't see anything. While the thrashing around is not an issue with bunnies I still think it would take longer for them to calm down since they wouldn't be able to see.


 
I'll test it out. Obviously, if it doesn't have that effect on him then I simply won't use it, that's all


----------



## JBun (Sep 29, 2017)

Like Aki mentioned, covering actually can help for some rabbits. I think it has to do with them feeling like they are in an enclosed space like they would have if they were in the protection of a rabbit warren, so it helps them feel hidden and gives them a sense of security. Rabbits can actually feel safer when they can't see the danger. Something like, 'if I can't see it then it can't see me'. 

Rabbits can sometimes panic if they don't feel like they have somewhere to hide when they think they sense danger, and this can sometimes mean them throwing themselves at the sides of their cage and possibly injuring themselves. It's almost always a good idea to give them places they can run to and hide in when they feel scared. So in addition to trying out covering the cage, I would also provide a hidey hole inside the cage as well. A cardboard box with an entrance and exit hole cut in(rabbits like to have two escape routes usually) works well and also can be something to entertain them as they customize it to their liking, which is basically them ripping and shredding up the box. He may also decide he likes to pee in there, so have extra boxes handy so you can change the soiled or destroyed one out when needed. Though if he decides shredding it at night is fun for him, that might not be so fun for you as it can be quite a noisy endeavor 

If you try the fleece, you don't have to fill it. Just buy a fleece blanket or large piece of fleece fabric and fold it so there are several layers. You can also try the faux shearling fleece, which you wouldn't need to layer. In the UK it's called vet bed, here in the US the thicker stuff is a little bit harder to find but I think there is a place online that sells it, but you can find the thinner kind at JoAnn's fabric. There are a few problems that you might have using fleece in the cage. One is that many rabbits tend to like to pee on soft things. The other is that when they are hot they like to flop down on a cool hard surface. So he may dig the fleece out of the way to get to the hard bottom of the cage. An alternative that might work somewhat, is to instead put a blanket or foam layer under the outside bottom of the cage, so that he has no access to it, but it may still provide some sound dampening when he decides to thump again.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Sep 29, 2017)

JBun said:


> Like Aki mentioned, covering actually can help for some rabbits. I think it has to do with them feeling like they are in an enclosed space like they would have if they were in the protection of a rabbit warren, so it helps them feel hidden and gives them a sense of security. Rabbits can actually feel safer when they can't see the danger. Something like, 'if I can't see it then it can't see me'.


 
Agreed! That's what I was initially thinking. Prey animals sit still when they hear or see something of danger and not move a muscle. So, that might be something. Again, I'll try it out and if he doesn't like it then I'll just simply remove it! ^_^
He doesn't typically thrash against the cage at all, it's just the stomping.



JBun said:


> Rabbits can sometimes panic if they don't feel like they have somewhere to hide when they think they sense danger, and this can sometimes mean them throwing themselves at the sides of their cage and possibly injuring themselves. It's almost always a good idea to give them places they can run to and hide in when they feel scared. So in addition to trying out covering the cage, I would also provide a hidey hole inside the cage as well. A cardboard box with an entrance and exit hole cut in(rabbits like to have two escape routes usually) works well and also can be something to entertain them as they customize it to their liking, which is basically them ripping and shredding up the box. He may also decide he likes to pee in there, so have extra boxes handy so you can change the soiled or destroyed one out when needed. Though if he decides shredding it at night is fun for him, that might not be so fun for you as it can be quite a noisy endeavor


 
I gave him a cardboard tube today (like one of the ones that have the filling in it but this one is empty). So I can't wait to come home to see how he's chewed through it or thrown it around to knock over all the stuff lol!

I do have some boxes so I'll set those up for him to chill in!



JBun said:


> If you try the fleece, you don't have to fill it. Just buy a fleece blanket or large piece of fleece fabric and fold it so there are several layers. You can also try the faux shearling fleece, which you wouldn't need to layer. In the UK it's called vet bed, here in the US the thicker stuff is a little bit harder to find but I think there is a place online that sells it, but you can find the thinner kind at JoAnn's fabric. There are a few problems that you might have using fleece in the cage. One is that many rabbits tend to like to pee on soft things. The other is that when they are hot they like to flop down on a cool hard surface. So he may dig the fleece out of the way to get to the hard bottom of the cage. An alternative that might work somewhat, is to instead put a blanket or foam layer under the outside bottom of the cage, so that he has no access to it, but it may still provide some sound dampening when he decides to thump again.


 
I have some black Blizzard fleece that I only used a tiny bit for a project so I'll throw that in to see how he likes it. I was thinking more like making a fit liner with it but I was also then worried about overheating (not that it's a problem these days since it's much cooler up here now). I was wondering about those cooling mats for dogs, if bunnies would like that to lay on. I believe they come in different sizes so maybe a small one for the cage.

I plan to upgrade to one of those cube grid cage things that I can put together but I have to wait until I'm at that house. I'd rather not put it up now and have to take it down later (I put zipties on TIGHT) since it's only going to be about six more months. Currently his cage is about 4 feet long by 1.5 feet, roomy enough to add décor.

But Rem seems to be good about using the litter box, I took out the fleece today to shake it out and it didn't smell like urine which was a good sign. It's been in there about four days now, ready to wash it soon with my reptile stuff lol. 

I was also thinking maybe I should use hay for a bedding? That may help dampen the sound and then use the cushioning underneath (I have tons of the green foam stuff for another project that I was dong so that works! At least muffle it downstairs, I don't mind it much myself but mom freaked out about it).


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 29, 2017)

lilnaugrim said:


> I was also thinking maybe I should use hay for a bedding? That may help dampen the sound and then use the cushioning underneath (I have tons of the green foam stuff for another project that I was dong so that works! At least muffle it downstairs, I don't mind it much myself but mom freaked out about it).


 If you try to use hay for bedding, it is likely to become one huge litter box. Rabbits like to pee on piles of hay. Probably not a good idea.

I would be very cautious about using any foam in a rabbit's cage. They may chew and ingest it causing a gut blockage. 

The folded layers of fleece is a better option.

One other idea is to put a thick rug/mat underneath the cage itself. That should help dampen the thumping noise for your mom on the floor below.


----------



## UFCreel (Sep 30, 2017)

If your cage has a bottom. That the rabbit can not chew through. Put a yoga mat or those rubber mat's The ones with puzzle edges to lock together. You can get at any auto parts store, Menard's, Home Depot etc. Will defiantly lower/muffle the sound on the floor below.


----------



## Aki (Sep 30, 2017)

I hadn't thought of that but a yoga mat under the cage sounds like a good idea! 

Lilnaugrim : Yeah, rabbits are all about routine (and mine hate and fear mice, it definitely can be what is unsettling your bunnie). They hate when you disrupt their normal day. The plus side is that I never had any trouble getting them to go into their cage - they jump in on their own at 11 pm on the dot and look at me like 'well, it's dinner time - where are the veggies, human?' ^^


----------

